# What's your favorite bug zapper?



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

*Permethrin for me!*

This stuff is just amazing. This will be the second year I use it and the results have always been outstanding. Once I spray everything, I see no live bugs for at least 45 days. Walking around the house outside I see dead spiders, beetles (hopefully before they laid eggs!), you name it, it kills it. I remember early last year before learning about Permethrin, not being able to sit on my porch or back patio. Now, I am virtually insect free.

*What's your favorite bug zapper?*


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been seeing a lot about Permethrin. Whats the main difference in that and Talstar? I was planning on going with Talstar and ImidaPro 2SC soil insects. Can Permethrin replace both of those?


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I got excited thinking this was about _actual_ bug zappers... Because I was thinking of trying something like this.

Anyways, this is my second year owning a home, and my first year using pesticides. I'm no stranger to bugs, but chemicals is a different story. A family friend lives at a lake house and highly recommended Compare-n-Save Indoor and Outdoor Insect Control and says it works great for them.

*Bifenthrin*. I used 1 oz/gal inside, and 0.5 oz/gal outside following the recommendations per this thread.

Although after finding this forum it sounds like there's some better stuff out there? So far I think the best sounding option is rotating *Cyzmic CS* and *Talstar*


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bullet said:


> I got excited thinking this was about _actual_ bug zappers... Because I was thinking of trying something like this.
> 
> Anyways, this is my second year owning a home, and my first year using pesticides. I'm no stranger to bugs, but chemicals is a different story. A family friend lives at a lake house and highly recommended Compare-n-Save Indoor and Outdoor Insect Control and says it works great for them.
> 
> ...


We have a bug zapper sort of like that. It is battery operated and we put it on the deck railing when we sit out there in the summer. It works pretty well.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

There's SO MANY different types out there! I'm wondering what's the difference between them all?

Bifenthrin I/T $28
Bifenthrin XTS $34
Talstar P $35
Permethrin $33
Cyzmic CS $101
Demand CS $124

All the ones I've heard of.


----------

